# Designer & Artists - Free graphic for artists



## DEA (Mar 21, 2016)

I hope this is the right section

I am here to introduce my project.
I love art and I want help free artist and art that i like.
I can realize graphic work for artist of every kind. 
For more information: 

If it's not the right place, I can move my thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

some examples of your work would be useful ?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry.. We don't allow advertising here since we have paid advertisers.


----------



## DEA (Mar 21, 2016)

Unfortunately I want keep this new project anonymous, so I can't show my private work or someone can connect the two person. The reason I easy, I want do this for passion, not for work, I want help who I like without ask money, but if people know who I am they can ask me free work and say "why is free for him and not for me?". 
I hope that the soon possible I will be able to create a page on my website with all the work realized only for this project so people can have an idea.
Can't show work for now it's the price that I pay to be anonymous.
Mention Banksy:"I don't know why people are so keen to put the details of their private life in public; they forget that invisibility is a superpower".
Thank you for interesting.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

As I said before.. _*PLEASE desist with this*_.. we *do NOT* allow advertising here. 

Thank You

David


----------



## DEA (Mar 21, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't receive your message yet when I aswered. 
Must I delete this thread? It's ok for me.


----------

